# new kimber pro covert II



## p85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am impressed. I took my new kimber to the range and put a hundred rounds thru it. What a pleasure and is it fun to shoot. It only comes with one 7 round magazine. Anyone know if there is anything special about the mag or will any full size 1911 style mag work?
I highly recommend Kimber to anyone ready to step up a notch.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I get my mags up at Midway. I use Mec-Gar 10rd mags for the range and my gun uses 8rds for carry. http://www.midwayusa.com/
Glad to hear you are enjoying your new gun. Good luck with it.


----------

